# My CB Boas from 23.07.07



## Vinterland (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi there,

on july the 23th I found 12 young Boas, but two were born dead, and 10 living.
Hit me

But in the first night, one died, so there were nine Boas left.

Here some pics from august, the 08th:






































Some are really darken (#4, #7, #8 and #9).

Father was a five years old Costa Rica Imperator, and the mother a 13 years old _Boa constrictor ssp._


Cheers

Michael


----------



## AnteUp (Aug 12, 2007)

Congratulations. They are gorgeous.


----------



## OdessaStud (Aug 12, 2007)

You are so lucky pic #3 and #6 are amazing colors.How long would they be at that age?What feed do you start them on?They are beautiful snakes and almost a good enough reason to move o/s for .
Congratulations and good luck with your babies.
Odie


----------



## Lozza (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats Vinterland -they look great 
thanks for sharing


----------



## PhilK (Aug 12, 2007)

Love their pointy little heads and cute eyes


----------



## Vinterland (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi

Thanks, I´ll have ;]

They got there first semi adult mice last days without problems.


Cheers

Michael


----------



## tempest (Aug 13, 2007)

They are gorgeous Vinterland, congratulations! My favourites would have to be 3 and 6. I really like the greys. How much do boas sell for over there out of curiosity? Good luck with them


----------



## Vinterland (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi

Thanks a lot.
Hmm, they are mixed Boas, so I can sell them for 60 up to 100Euros (currently 97 - 167Aus$).


Cheers

Michael


----------



## ALLANA (Aug 13, 2007)

#2 and #3 are gorgeous congrats

Allana


----------



## eladidare (Aug 16, 2007)

very very nice vinterland


----------



## PhilK (Aug 17, 2007)

It's amazing how cheap snakes are over there!!!!


----------



## krusty (Aug 19, 2007)

mate if i could i would buy 3 and 6 of you as they are so nice.


----------

